# I keep missing



## Shooterofslingshots (Apr 2, 2013)

Today I had 2 shots. One at a pigeon, and one at a hare. Yesterday I had 2 shots at rabbits. But I keep missing everything. While in my shed, when I shoot at my catchbox, I do hit it most of the time. Does anybody have any tips?


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

I would suggest placing objects in trees and on the ground at varying distances and heights,then once you can hit consistently move on to live game.Shooting at a catch box is no substitute for shooting out in the field unfortunately live game do not come to us in catch boxes


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Google "Buck Fever"


----------



## Shooterofslingshots (Apr 2, 2013)

LVO said:


> Google "Buck Fever"


 I hope it's not that. Problem with practising outside is I loose all my ball bearings. Maybe I should switch to rocks.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Gotta practice like you hunt. Go out where you hunt and shoot at random objects, safely of course, like a leaf, pinecone, stick on the ground or the like. Try to simulate shots that you will get hunting. If you can't afford to keep buying ammo then rocks are an option, lots of game has been killed with them, but you have to practice if you are going to hunt.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

A W is right. Shooting a bird is a heck lot harder then the average pop can to shoot..

SMS


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Shooterofslingshots said:


> Problem with practising outside is I loose all my ball bearings. Maybe I should switch to rocks.


To avoid simply repeating myself, have a look at my comments here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/14546-steel-ammo-38-716-or-12-for-optimal-hunting/page-2?hl=%2Brocks+%2Bstones#entry288111

It is important to practice with the ammo with which you intend to hunt. If you carefully select your stones to be uniform in shape and weight, you will have hunting and practice ammo at no cost other than the effort of gathering the stones.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Shooterofslingshots (Apr 2, 2013)

I think I'll go find some rocks then. Thanks for the advice


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Dont go round hungry go get some KFC from the Colonel.


----------



## Shooterofslingshots (Apr 2, 2013)

Not if I can help it. Strangely I feel less bad when I shoot a projectile at a bunny's head, than when I eat junkmeat.


----------



## bushcraftkid (Jan 27, 2013)

I am with Charles on shooting rocks, just make sure your pouch is big enough. As far as the rocks I know it sounds weird but honestly I have gotten into the habit of always looking for rocks no matter what I am doing, if I am walking across the gravel parking lot were I work and i see a good rock it goes in the pocket, some days I come home and I have filled my pocket, then I put the "best" 3 or 4 aside for hunting, and take the other ten "okay" rocks and shot a couple cans up.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

relax before the shot you are wanting it to bad see the shot before you take it and where its going to hit


----------



## halbart (Jan 23, 2013)

See my post on 'spin the bottle'. Hope it helps


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

[Wquote name="Shooterofslingshots" post="288197" timestamp="1367877054"]Not if I can help it. Strangely I feel less bad when I shoot a projectile at a bunny's head, than when I eat junkmeat. [/quote]
That maybe so but for you for the time being at least,hanging a KFC in ya catch box might be your only option LOL stick with it and with good advice given here you'll nail it.


----------



## AK Rick (Jan 11, 2013)

Your trying to "hit the rabbit" instead of picking a spot on the rabbit and practicing wrong. Get out and plink a bit, that will definately help! BUT when it comes time to make the kill shot you need to pick a spot on the rabbit as a bulls eye! Tuft of hair out of place, discoloration to the fur, that bright little eye or just "the kill zone".....if you just try to "hit the rabbit" your much more likely too miss completely or cause unnessisary suffering.

The only real cure for "buck fever" or the jitters is experiance....... and I still shake like a leaf when I draw on big bears!


----------

